# 318 w/ new shoes



## jimk75 (Jun 17, 2011)

Here it is so far.. I took the rear fender platform off and did a rough paint job. I have the rear tires loaded.
I have to get the seat adjusted so i can each the pedals.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

..........Nuaice!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Good lookin' tractor!


----------



## dit (Jun 27, 2011)

love them tires


----------



## jimk75 (Jun 17, 2011)

The rear tires clear by about 1/8 inch! They work great. $145 a pair on ebay.


----------

